# Meet an architect, 1 hour -€50.00



## Brigid (19 Apr 2010)

Hi - Just in case people don't know, Simon are organising with the RIAI a fundraising drive where architects are going to give an hour long consultation for €50.00 and all proceeds go to Simon. It is on this coming weekend in a load of different venues.   I think it is a great idea - it is a good way to get to meet an architect and decide if you'd like to instruct them.  check out www.simonopendoor.ie .  dont know if I need to clarify that I have no connection to Simon!


----------

